# Zari is home post op ( pics not for the faint hearted )



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the prayers, positive thought and well wishes....Zari had a rough day yesterday but she was much better this morn..she was able to tolerate the Tramadol by mouth, eat some breakfast...so she came home this afternoon....the vision in her right eye seems to be ok...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my beautiful baby! You are so strong little Zari, my poor sweetheart.
I hope with all my heart that you recover quickly! You are my hero, such a good girl.
Your mom is so sweet and special for taking such great care of you. Big kiss to Zari
and big hug to Zari's mom, from me and all of my pack!!! Take good care!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awwww Poor little girl. Hopefully this will help save the sight in her good eye. You were able to alleviate the possibility of her going blind, so, as hard as it is, it is the best thing you could have done for her. Sending my prayers for her fast recovery.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww this pulls at my heart strings. Poor sweet little thing. I hope she makes a fast and complete recovery.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Awww Zari get well soon sweet baby.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Ahh, little Zari.. you've earned that purple heart..:love7:
When I heard you were home, I stopped to thank God..When I first saw these pics, I couldn't keep the tears back. 

I prayed for your safety thru the procedure, I prayed you would be able to see from your "good" eye, I prayed for the Lord to see your momma thru all this.. Once again, He has fulfilled His promise.. "What we ask, believing."


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

From a few days after birth we knew Zaris eye was defective...the ophthalmologist told us from the start she was at high risk for glaucoma...and probable enucleation...but somehow you don't think it will really happen to your baby...but it did ...no matter how hard I prayed and wished for things to be different, her path was set....we are very hopeful that her other eye ( which has disease also ) will remain symptom free...but..if it happens we will deal with it as we did this time...she was at risk of losing her vision during surgery and after d/t the edema but I really think her sight is fine...
she had a bit of supper and is pretty tired tonight....I think she will be settling down for the night soon...and so will mom and dad ...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

God Bless her and you Nabi. I some how missed the story about your little baby going through this. Prayers are on the way for her speedy recovery.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

God Bless her with a rapid and comfortable recovery. {{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness...gotta tell you those pics brought tears to my eyes....poor little baby....healing and healthy vibes for you ..


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

God love that precious little girl--She deserves her purple heart. Prayers and hugs, Nabi, I know that you know you have a special one to love on.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers...we are very appreciative.....Zari had a fair night....she became very restless, her Tramadol was to be given every 12 hrs but Dr M said she could have it every 8 hrs if needed....so I gave her another dose at the 8 hr mark and she settled soon after again....she is much better today.....she has needed the pain meds q8h today but I think by tomorrow we will see an improvement to her pain levels....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I hope she feels better soon, poor thing. *hugs* to you both.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wishing Zari a speedy recovery. God bless her and you too nabi.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Much love to you and Zari :love7:


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh man, that is tough! Poor little girl! Brought tears to my eyes! We are sending our strongest healing thoughts to you little Zari and big hugs to you!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Big hugs from me and my fur-family {{{{hugs}}}}

What a brave chi Zari is, keep strong little one xxxx


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Aww poor baby! Have a fast recovery!!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Awwwww sweet baby get well soon.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

again I can't thank you all enough for all the well wishes and prayers...
Zari is doing very well...she isn't taking any pain meds...she's back to her old self for the most part...she goes to get the sutures out on Feb 14th.....we all will be glad when she doesn't have to wear the cone collar...its like a weapon on her  I tried a soft collar and she had that off in a nano second :foxes15:


----------

